# Heat Vs Coil Ohms



## Derek (22/3/14)

Just a quick question while I am awaiting my Kayfun.. Why the big brag about sub ohm coils etc ? Should one not aim to build a coil for a specific juice with respect to heat ?

What I am trying to say is when I end up with a coil at say 2.5Ohm, I can dial in my mod to heat up the coil to give it a TH plus vapour... Why aim for sub Ohms ? Won't it make your juice warm and difficult to vape ?

Should one not rather aim for a certain temperature instead of how low one can get the impedance of one's coil ?


----------



## SVS1000 (22/3/14)

Each to their own I think. If you are comfortable vaping at higher ohms and you are enjoying the vape then you win.
I prefer 0.9 to 1 ohm on the Kayfun cause the coil glows hot instantly and with a 3 to 4 second draw I get big white clouds and lots of flavour.
I also have a few dual coil itaste tanks and they run standard 2.1 ohms and I end up taking long draws which produce the same experience... almost 

With regards to heat, the kayfun at 1 ohm on a microcoil is still a cool vape. I think when you go as low at 0.5 on a dripper it starts to get a bit on the warm to hot side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

My daily coils is a 1.5Ohm on the Kayfun and a rebuilt 1.5Ohm coil for the Kanger Unitank. Works for me, when I wanna get some more clouds I go to my 0.4Ohm duel nano dragon in the Trident.

PT2 has a factory 1.8Ohms coil that is actually a 2.0Ohms and the RSST has a 1.6Ohms coil. So I think average 1.5 is my sweet spot and everyone prob have they're own prefered sweet spot.


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> My daily coils is a 1.5Ohm on the Kayfun and a rebuilt 1.5Ohm coil for the Kanger Unitank. Works for me, when I wanna get some more clouds I go to my 0.4Ohm duel nano dragon in the Trident.
> 
> PT2 has a factory 1.8Ohms coil that is actually a 2.0Ohms and the RSST has a 1.6Ohms coil. So I think average 1.5 is my sweet spot and everyone prob have they're own prefered sweet spot.



I hear you man, my standard setup in my ADV's are 1.5ohm but on my IGO-L I prefer 1.3ohms which treated as my treat at the end of a long day (which is everyday).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

Derek said:


> Just a quick question while I am awaiting my Kayfun.. Why the big brag about sub ohm coils etc ? Should one not aim to build a coil for a specific juice with respect to heat ?
> 
> What I am trying to say is when I end up with a coil at say 2.5Ohm, I can dial in my mod to heat up the coil to give it a TH plus vapour... Why aim for sub Ohms ? Won't it make your juice warm and difficult to vape ?
> 
> Should one not rather aim for a certain temperature instead of how low one can get the impedance of one's coil ?


There is no big brag @Derek. Just preferences, most of which are well founded if you do a bit of research and spend some time with Ohms Law. For example, there is a considerable body of vapers that prefer huge clouds (vapour) over other considerations (like throat hit). Best way to attain this at this stage is via mechanical mod, RBA with huge air hole(s) and very low resistance coil. Not to my liking, but I am perfectly fine with that, and more than prepared to learn from them where applicable to my style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

Oh and coil thickness makes a huge difference! a 1.5Ohms coil made from 26g Kanthal tends to take longer to heat up than a 1.5Ohms coil from say 32g Kanthal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

